# Teléfono de central telefónica PANASONIC KX-T7730



## Cuchita (Mar 16, 2015)

Tengo uno que se compró hace tiempo, estaba en su caja y todo. Lo sacamos para ponerlo en uso y no enciende ni da tono. Ya no tiene devolución. Le cambié el cable para probar si vino dañado el conector pero aún así no funciona. probé con un telefono normal y si me da tono. Qué es lo primero que debería revisar al desarmarlo, a parte de soldaduras partidas? ...


----------



## papirrin (Mar 16, 2015)

> Qué es lo primero que debería revisar al desarmarlo, a parte de soldaduras partidas?



debes revisar primero el manual de usuario. XD


----------



## J2C (Mar 16, 2015)

.





Before operation, READ the manual !!!!



.​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 23, 2015)

Este tema parece que no está tan prehistorico así que me atrevo a revivirlo. 
Me han dado para intentar reparar un teléfono como el que tiene cuchita, la falla es que no enciende nada de nada.

He consultado el manual y vi la necesidad de tener una línea "híbrida"; por lo que entendí es como una línea normal salvo que en la híbrida si se necesita que los 4 conductores del RJ11 tengan tensión.

Desarmé el teléfono e identifiqué dos tipos de fuentes, una que sale de un par de hilos del RJ11, pasa a un puente rectificador+transformador y luego de allí a un regulador de 6V (este último dañado), la otra fuente sale del otro par de hilos hacía otro puente y de allí a otros tantos circuitos que operan, por lo que medí, a ~48V.

Mi consulta es pues para saber cómo puedo "simular" la línea telefónica para hacer pruebas ya que la línea telefónica del hogar es la mortal de sólo dos líneas.

PD.: El equipo en si ya lo dieron de baja pero mi intención es poder revivrlo--->menos basura 

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Oct 23, 2015)

Daniel

Ese teléfono pertenece a las centrales telefónicas privadas Panasonic conocidas como PABX y suelen tener mas funcionalidades que los teléfonos hogareños normales.

Suelen conectar los 4 contactos del RJ11 y en casos de corte de luz/energía eléctrica la misma central deriva las líneas externas hacia los internos previamente determinados por lo tanto tiene posibilidad de conectarse a la línea que usas en el hogar pero sin funcionalidades extras.

Busca en internet a que centrales de Panasonic se puede conectar y luego el manual de dichas centrales, ahí seguro tendrás mas información para probarlo.


Si bien hace años trabaje con algunas centrales Alcatel no son todas iguales a las de telefonía publica/hogareña. Si lo son en la conexión de la PABX hacia el lado publico pero no hacia el interior.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 24, 2015)

Gracias por la orientación Juan.

Encontré el siguiente manual http://lcdtcorp.com/media/wysiwyg/descargas/instalacion.pdf y efectivamente, en la sección de *"Conectar extensiónes"* (_Pág 65_) se menciona la necesidad de utilizar un cable trenzado de 4 líneas más no encuentro lo que comentas acerca de que el teléfono pueda operar sobre una línea telefónica de 2 hilos.

He cambiado el regulador dañado (7806) y he hecho pruebas conectando un pequeño transformador de ~10VCA @60Hz antes del puente de diodos que alimentan a este regulador. La salida del regulador se mantiene a 6V y al levantar el teléfono se escucha un "shh", al presionar los números también da su correspondiente tono pero no se visualiza nada en pantalla (salvo al pulsar la tecla * aparece el símbolo *, las funciones de volumen de tono y contraste de la pantalla también funcionan). 

En la semana tuve la oportunidad de ir a conectar el teléfono a la línea donde originalmente estaba y funcionada pero nada de nada, el teléfono seguía muerto. 
Descuido mío fue no cerciorarme de que la línea telefónica proviniera de una centralita .

Espero la siguiente semana rastrear el origen del cable pero mientras quisiera saber si hay alguna otra forma de deducir si el teléfono en realidad es funcional aquí en casa.


----------



## J2C (Oct 24, 2015)

Daniel

El link que pasaste no lo pude bajar, así que busque otro enlace como *este*.

Igualmente dejo adjunto el Manual de Instalación.


De la lectura de las paginas 64 y 65 y mi memoria, el teléfono que tu tienes debería funcionar como un teléfono común de los que se conectan a dos hilos en los hogares cuando conectas los contactos *TIP* y *RING* (_Timbre_) que son justamente los dos del medio y están en la misma posición que los de líneas externas en la página 64.



Esto que dire no lo lei ni busque en el manual y es solo mi experiencia de pocos meses con centrales telefónicas privadas PABX hace mas de 15 años.

Cuando se corta la energía eléctrica domiciliaria por largos periodos de tiempo y las baterías de la centralita llegan a descargarse dicho domicilio quedaría incomunicado pero para evitar esta falla interiormente la centralita conmuta la cantidad de líneas externas a la misma cantidad de teléfonos internos directamente que han sido programados durante la instalación inicial de la centralita.

Se pierden todas las funcionalidades de la centralita como la trasferencia de la llamada, la visualización de los display's pero el teléfono interno queda funcionando como si fuese un teléfono hogareño simple obteniendo el tono externo al descolgarlo y discar un número deseado ó atender una llamada.


Si lo has enchufado a la ficha de la instalación hogareña no se ha dañado dicho teléfono ni se dañara la línea telefónica hogareña pero no te encenderá el display ni algún led/lámpara que pudiese tener, tampoco funcionaran las teclas distintas de las normales: 0, 1, ...., 9, # y *.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 25, 2015)

Gracias, hablamos del mismo manual entonces. Hice nuevamente la prueba de conectarlo en la línea telefónica regular pero sigue muerto el aparato. 

Rastreé el circuito desde el par de líneas centrales del RJ11 y llevan a un par de transistores que,  leyendo en el foro, hacen la función de fuentes de corriente para indicar el descuelgue del auricular. En serie a este circuito está un transformador pequeño que (supongo) al recibir la CA del timbrazo alimenta los circuitos de la fuente secundaria del teléfono.

Hice la prueba de llamada, conecté la línea, hice una llamada a casa desde el celular y registré la forma de onda de la salida del trafo con el osciloscopio; observé una señal alterna no aprox 25Hz de unos 8Vp pero no suficientes para cargar los capacitores y mantener un voltaje de 5V para alimentar la lógica.

Revisé transistores y diodos y no hallo nada malo.


----------



## J2C (Oct 26, 2015)

Daniel



Daniel Meza dijo:


> ...... En la semana tuve la oportunidad de* ir a conectar el teléfono a la línea donde originalmente estaba* y funcionada pero nada de nada, el teléfono seguía muerto. .....


Te refieres a que no funcionaba la parte de teléfono común o a la parte del display ó ninguna de ambas ???.






Daniel Meza dijo:


> ..... Hice la prueba de llamada, conecté la línea, hice una llamada a casa desde el celular y registré la forma de onda de la salida del trafo con el osciloscopio; observé una señal alterna no aprox 25Hz de unos 8Vp pero no suficientes para cargar los capacitores y mantener un voltaje de 5V para alimentar la lógica ......


En la línea telefónica común de tu casa con el teléfono común colgado cuando realizas esa prueba debes tener ciertas precauciones con el osciloscopio, el mismo no debe tener ninguna referencia a masa/tierra de la línea de energía eléctrica y se logra desconectando el tercer contacto de la ficha que enchufas a 110/220 Vca.

Otro punto es que la señal de llamada según recuerdo esta en el orden de los 70V alternos y puede ser senoidal o cuadrada, fundamental que dicha señal no esta referida a nada en tu casa solo es entre los dos cables telefónicos de entrada a los cuales suelen llamar TIP y RING pero sin ninguna polaridad establecida en CC ni en CA y siempre voltajes entre ellos dos y sin ninguna referencia de masa/tierra en tu hogar.


 Lo único que queda para facilitar tu trabajo de revisión es tratar de conseguir el esquema eléctrico/electrónico de dicho teléfono al menos como el del manual KX-TES824. 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 26, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Te refieres a que no funcionaba la parte de teléfono común o a la parte del display ó ninguna de ambas ???.



Ninguna, no se visualizaban los números en la pantalla al oprimir los botones numéricos ni el auricular daba el tono de invitación a marcar.



J2C dijo:


> En la línea telefónica común de tu casa con el teléfono común colgado cuando realizas esa prueba debes tener ciertas precauciones con el osciloscopio, el mismo no debe tener ninguna referencia a masa/tierra de la línea de energía eléctrica y se logra desconectando el tercer contacto de la ficha que enchufas a 110/220 Vca.



Esto lo he hecho con un osciloscopio a batería, no hay problema por esta parte.

Si, creo no me queda de otra que conseguir el manual y tratar de deducir como operan las fuentes de este teléfono. Seguiré intentando su reparación, gracias por la ayuda Juan.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 5, 2015)

Noticias nuevas, el teléfono si funciona, o desde un principio funcionaba... Hoy tuve la oportunidad de conectarlo a un conmutador Panasonic y de inmediato el LCD mostró caracteres, los LED's indicadores se encendieron y el auricular me dio tono; hice una llamada de prueba y todo ok.

Concluyo que por alguna extraña razón (o el fabricante me piña), estos teléfonos NO operan sobre líneas telefónicas normales. Quizá es sólo el modelo, o el proveedor del servicio. 
En fin, al menos un aparato menos que acaba en la basura. 

Gracias J2C.


----------

